# Finally got my Charger Cop Car!!



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I have been trying to get one of the TYCO Dodge Charger Police Cars for a long time. The cheap SOB that I am I would not pay the asking price or bid as much as they were going for on EvilPay. I figured for the price I would pay I was going toget a real piece of crap! I finally won an auction that had one with 3 other cars and paid a reasonable price for it. I was really happy with the condition of the cop car!



















Now, what will be my next "wanted" car? HMMMM

Marty


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice looking cop car


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Nice score -- I agree, those Chargers go for stupid money on FleaBay. Which is why I also don't have one.

Maybe get the green Charger next if you don't have it (think it is #6).


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

1976Cordoba said:


> Maybe get the green Charger next if you don't have it (think it is #6).


I have one but it is all beat up and most of the paint is off.

Marty


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Marty said:


> I have one but it is all beat up and most of the paint is off.
> 
> Marty


Cool -- There's another one too -- if I recall correctly it is red, white & blue.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's another one that I remember from when I was a kid. I had the #12 Tyco Black/White Cop Car. I have no idea how rare that car is or anything but being stupid I sold that and the other 130+ cars I had when I went into the military back in '93. Including a now pretty danged rare AFX candy Tyrell car.

Good luck on finding another neat looking and in good shape charger.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Xence said:


> Here's another one that I remember from when I was a kid. I had the #12 Tyco Black/White Cop Car. I have no idea how rare that car is or anything but being stupid I sold that and the other 130+ cars I had when I went into the military back in '93. Including a now pretty danged rare AFX candy Tyrell car.
> 
> Good luck on finding another neat looking and in good shape charger.
> 
> ...



That ultimate police car isnt really all that rare--always 5 or 6 on the bay at any given time--but its popular. Usually goes for $15-$25 depending on the condition, and thats the catch. There are like 40 billion separate peices on that car. Grill, pipes, overhead lites, etc. They're almost always missing something. It sort of seems that they made them that way from the factory!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

1976Cordoba said:


> Cool -- There's another one too -- if I recall correctly it is red, white & blue.


Got it. I just wish TYCO would NOT have changed the mold and made the Chargers with the huge front wheelwells.










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Xence said:


> Here's another one that I remember from when I was a kid. I had the #12 Tyco Black/White Cop Car.Xence


Yeah, that is one of my favorite cars! The TYCO slot car is a copy of the real car built and raced by Steve Tansey:










I have a few 










Marty


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Marty said:


> I have a few
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!

I acquired one mint one last year to go with a silver chrome flamed Dodge van I also acquired. I have a pic of me as a little dude racing these two cars on a Tyco modified figure 8.

I'd like to get that blue MP version and the fire chief some day too.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

And you should get this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/1983-TYCO-HO-PHOTO-ART-Ultimate-Police-Slot-Car-7069_W0QQitemZ150181937099QQihZ005QQcategoryZ2619QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m118

Ultimate Police car original package artwork.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I am going to have to look for one of those blown black and white police cars. That is too Cool!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

41-willys said:


> I am going to have to look for one of those blown black and white police cars. That is too Cool!!:thumbsup:


If you are looking on EvilPay for one be careful!! As was mentioned before they are plentiful but usually incomplete. I looked at one recently that the description said MINT....except missing one sidepipe and one red cherry!:freak: 

If I see one with a decent starting price and the picture is poor or only shows one side I ALWAYS ask if the pipes and/or cherries are on the car.

Danny Esposito was at the last Richfield Slot Car Show and was selling the red cherries. Of course he was out of them by the time I got to his table.

Marty


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Thanks for the heads-up on the parts to watch out for. Can't wait for the next slot car show.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Marty said:


> I looked at one recently that the description said MINT....except missing one sidepipe and one red cherry!:freak:
> Marty


I love sellers who don't have a clue as to what MINT means. It gives me enough info to know not to bother with any of their auctions.  rr


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Marty said:


> I ALWAYS ask if the pipes and/or cherries are on the car.
> 
> Danny Esposito was at the last Richfield Slot Car Show and was selling the red cherries. Of course he was out of them by the time I got to his table.
> 
> Marty


Yes, this type of car is one of the best ( I`am a real moparista- 71 Plymouth Satellite ) and I have from the police, military police and the firechief appr. 20, most of them in mint condition plus some great ones from "darkhawk-WesJY-" plus 4 A Team vans on top.

Only problem is sometime lost sidepipes and lost cherrrys. 
Any source for new cherries ( from diecast ? ) ?. 
 
My only alternative: 3mm red LED`s, but it`s not a real eyecatcher.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

satellite1 said:


> Yes, this type of car is one of the best ( I`am a real moparista- 71 Plymouth Satellite ) and I have from the police, military police and the firechief appr. 20, most of them in mint condition plus some great ones from "darkhawk-WesJY-" plus 4 A Team vans on top.
> 
> Only problem is sometime lost sidepipes and lost cherrrys.
> Any source for new cherries ( from diecast ? ) ?.
> ...



http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=206253

Vj said he got them from ho model ebay. check it out.

Wes


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

WesJY said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=206253
> 
> Vj said he got them from ho model ebay. check it out.
> 
> Wes



Wes, thanks for the link :thumbsup:


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

did anyone on this web site win this auction?please let me know!

thanks
Paul




1976Cordoba said:


> And you should get this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1983-TYCO-HO-PHOTO-ART-Ultimate-Police-Slot-Car-7069_W0QQitemZ150181937099QQihZ005QQcategoryZ2619QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m118
> 
> Ultimate Police car original package artwork.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

?????


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Listing has been removed Paul.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah i know Bill but i figured that someone would have spoken up on their fantastic win by now.


----------

